# Maxant Extractor



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I’ll second that. I am in my second season using the 3100P, it’s well worth the money. :thumbsup:


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

Agree 100%
I am very happy with my 3100P
It has worked very well this year, and I look forward to using it in the coming years.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

love my 1970s model 500-30 It no longer produced but part will always be available


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Used my mentors honey house to extract honey this year. He got all Maxant equipment and I liked it.
I like uncapper/spinner combo, 10 frame extractor... list goes on
Going with Maxant for sure, excellent quality, reasonably priced.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

We got a brand new Model 1400PL this spring and we love it. Loved talking to them on the phone when I was ordering...an obviously fun family business.

It has made extraction a simple process and worth every penny.

American Made!

My grain mill was made in the U.S. as well. Its nice to know you can still get good quality manufactured items built by your neighbors!


----------

